# 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal



## juliuz (Nov 3, 2008)

So, i was testing my new cable just for the fun of testing cause i was pretty sure every thing was ok... big mistake i came acorss with 3 fault codes, 1 cleared, other 2 remained there.
My ride is 2007 DSG GTi
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
008 - Implausible Signal

Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 H HW: 1K0 035 180 H
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017
Coding: 0010400
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded
000 - -
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -

The one regarging brakes is the one I'm worried about. Checking rosstech's wiki it says somethig about checking the coding in brakes electronic module (or so i understand), but i runned an autoscan in a friend's GTi (same version as mine) and his coding (0004738) is the same, is there anything i should/could verify before taking it to the dealer.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01309

About the second code, i think it may be because i installed the ipod-interface and did not recode the stereo, i'm guessing i should add a numer 2 to the radio coding.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## juliuz (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (juliuz)*

bump
Anyone? car seems to be runing normally but the code's still there.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (juliuz)*

Full Scan please?


----------



## juliuz (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (Tim Birney)*

Dou yo mean this?
I'm new to this stuff.
Thanks.

Friday,24,October,2008,20:21:57
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Gateway Installation List: 1K0 907 530 H

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday,24,October,2008,20:29:18
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 65 69 72 76 77 7D

VIN Number: WVWFW71K17W069756
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 M HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
Coding: 040300431C070160
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1111
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 01279
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002
Coding: E78F8F21400415000014000014000000000877075C
Shop #: WSC 01287
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 100102 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01287
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AB
Component: RLS 090606 020 0103
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 01287
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: 37 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300
Coding: 0013111
Shop #: WSC 01269
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 035 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 1K6 920 873 HW: 1K6 920 873 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 20230
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150
Coding: 7F0F03400F000000
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No SW: 1K6 920 873 HW: 1K6 920 873 
Component: IMMO VDD 1610
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0202
Coding: 019002085103087F2D04050FB0084A0690B800
Shop #: WSC 20230
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0967
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 H HW: 1K0 035 180 H
Component: Radio DE2 014 0017
Coding: 0010400
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded
000 - -
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Modified by juliuz at 7:48 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Could do with looking at your steering J500 adaption settings go into 44 steering and save the data paste back here so we can have a look to make sure everythings correct.


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (juliuz)*

I have the same thing.
I went into 44-Steering Assist and changed the adaptation on channel 03 to 00 (on) when it was 01 (off) before. This did get rid of the fault code 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal in my ABS controller, and everything was fine... for a day. I checked it again today and found that adaptation 03 is Parking Assist on/off. Of course it threw a code in 44-Steering Assist.








So the question is, why would the 01309 code go away when i adapt 44-Steering Assist for something I am not equipped with? Also, I noticed that my ABS coding is 51842 from the factory. I tried coding it according to the ross-tech wiki, but that screws everything up.
I assume I am doing something completely wrong here...
This is before I changed the adaptation 03 in 44-steering assist.
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0051842
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.

And this is after i changed the adaptation 03 in 44-steering assist.

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0051842
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
No fault code found.
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
03075 - Parallel Parking Assistance Control Module (J791) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 62830 km
Temperature: 33.0°C
Voltage: 14.00 V
Voltage: 13.80 V

_Modified by LuckyCharms at 6:59 PM 4/15/2009_


_Modified by LuckyCharms at 8:50 PM 4/16/2009_


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (LuckyCharms)*

I've also got this issue.
Channel 3 is the DSR function according to the VW bulletin. Changed mine from 1 to 0 (active) and the fault did not clear. Do I need to do a certain amount of driving before it disappears or do something else?


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: 01309 - 008 J500 Implausible Signal (observer)*

Steering assist (44) -> Adaption (10) -> Channel 03 -> Change from 1 to 2 (not 0). Save.
Clear code.
Problem gone.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Reviving a thread from the dead...

My Aunt has the following on her '07 Jetta:

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 73EFAF6012953586991-8026


1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

Reading the post above, a coding change can get rid of this permanently? What is causing the error and why does a coding change get rid of the error? Also, what exactly is the coding change doing?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please provide an auto-scan or contact RT directly for support.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Please provide an auto-scan or contact RT directly for support.




```
Sunday,06,October,2013,20:19:26:08221VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910




VIN: 3VWSF71K07MXXXXXX   License Plate: 
Mileage: 43520km-27042mi   Repair Order: 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72


VIN: 3VWSF71K07MXXXXXX   Mileage: 43520km/27042miles


00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 1010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
   Part No SW: 07K 906 032 S    HW: 07K 906 032 Q
   Component: 2.5l R5/4V      G   9652  
   Revision: --H01---    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4707843
   Coding: 0000003
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 39735D4870798FD693D-806C


No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
   Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FL    HW: 09G 927 750 FL
   Component: AQ 250 6F           0920  
   Revision: 00H69000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000072
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 800570ACD3239E1E143-80D5


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC    HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
   Component: ESP FRONT MK60      0101  
   Revision: 00H11001    
   Coding: 0021122
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 73EFAF6012953586991-8026


1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 820 047 GR
   Component: Climatic PQ35   120 0606  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 7AF1824435FF44CEDA7-802F


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 P    HW: 3C0 937 049 P
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H46 1501  
   Revision: 00H46000    Serial number: 00000000478110
   Coding: 04050E234004150007140000001400000009730B5C0000
   Shop #: WSC 06412 444 84040
   VCID: 36695674416760AE7EF-8063


   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 021206 020  0501  
   Coding: 00065535
   Shop #: WSC 06412  


2 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 220
                    Mileage: 41700 km
                    Time Indication: 0


             Freeze Frame:
                        OFF
                    Voltage: 12.55 V
                        OFF
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        OFF


01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 228
                    Mileage: 43470 km
                    Time Indication: 0


             Freeze Frame:
                        ON
                    Voltage: 14.25 V
                        ON
                        ON
                        OFF
                        OFF
                        ON




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D    HW: 8E0 035 593 D
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H03 0060  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7F0020919
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2A51720485DF344EEA7-807F


1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 - -
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 175
                    Mileage: 22326 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 07:28:41




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB    HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
   Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R  034 8000  
   Revision: 05034000    Serial number: 003B6D074JK/  
   Coding: 0013889
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 6CDDB41C4FABEA7E58B-8039


   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005


   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME12413423Y


   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME136F3859M


   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME0B431A5EF


   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME0B431B659


   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0B2F185EG


   Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME0B264710Z


1 Fault Found:
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
            001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AR    HW: 1K0 953 549 AR
   Component: J0527           036 0070  
   Coding: 0010021
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 82017AA4DD2F8C0E027-80D7


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 H    HW: 1K0 920 953 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1610  
   Revision: V0003000    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4707843
   Coding: 0023203
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3065606CA3034E9E243-8065


1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 228
                    Mileage: 43470 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 11:01:05




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H12 0150  
   Revision:   H12       Serial number: 3100106A091371
   Coding: 3FBF036007001002
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 2C5D741C8F2B2A7E18B-8079


3 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 220
                    Mileage: 41700 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 10:12:56


01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 203
                    Mileage: 42411 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 22:47:00


01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 228
                    Mileage: 43470 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 11:01:06




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 H    HW: 1K0 920 953 H
   Component: IMMO            3HL 1610  
   Revision: V0003000    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4707843
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3065606CA3034E9E243-8065


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P    HW: 1K0 959 793 L
   Component: J386  TUER-SG FT    1127  
   Revision: 32008001    Serial number: 00000064369110
   Coding: 0001205
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3B7F47407A45BDC6811-806E


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806  
   Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
   VCID: 346D6C7C571B72BE40B-8061


1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 43450 km
                    Temperature: 23.0∞C
                    Voltage: 13.90 V
                    Voltage: 13.70 V




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD    HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
   Component:    KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215  
   Revision: 00051000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 74EDAC7C179B32BE80B-8021


   Subsystem 1 - Component:   Sounder n.mounted     


   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     


   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P    HW: 1K0 959 792 L
   Component: J387  TUER-SG BT    1127  
   Revision: 32008001    Serial number: 00000019369110
   Coding: 0001204
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3C7D445C7F4BBAFE88B-8069


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G    HW: 1K0 035 180 G
   Component: Radio DE2       145 0176  
   Revision: 00145000    Serial number: VWZ4Z7F2134044
   Coding: 0040401
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 244D9C3CE7FBE23ED0B-8071


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q    HW: 1K0 959 795 J
   Component: J388   TUER-SG HL   1115  
   Revision: 12005001    Serial number: 00000000759303
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3E794E546957A8EEA6F-806B


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure        Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD    HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
   Component:    RDK              0420  
   Revision: 00051000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 0100101
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 74EDAC7C179B32BE80B-8021


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q    HW: 1K0 959 794 J
   Component: J389   TUER-SG HR   1115  
   Revision: 12005001    Serial number: 00000000768298
   Coding: 0001168
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3F8733506E5DA1E6AD9-806A


No fault code found.


End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Looks like a sporadic communication issue and or faulty module.
> 
> 
> Check grounds, supply voltage and shield of CAN wires.
> Sometimes additional shield will stop this error.


Right, but what about the talk above regarding making a coding change to resolve the error?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You could ask RT directly about that.
I don't believe the coding change is an approved repair but you could read the TSB's or tech tips to see.


----------



## klitoni (Mar 31, 2010)

I know its a very old thread but might be worth getting back for someone.
Audi 8p having the same error, dissapeared putting a value of 1 in 44 module channel 3 adaptation

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

